# Guess the Score Friday March 11th vs Warriors



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>

7:00 PM, Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNMW *Radio*: WIBC</center>

*Probable Starting Lineups*:

_Pacers_:





































Fred Jones/Reggie Miller/Stephen Jackson/Dale Davis/Jeff Foster

_Warriors_:





































Baron Davis/Jason Richardson/Mike Dunleavy/Troy Murphy/Adonal Foyle



> NOTEWORTHY
> 
> Though Jermaine O'Neal is eliglble to return from the injured list in two more games, there appears little possibility he'll be back that soon, which means the Pacers will have to continue the small-ball style that has produced two victories in the last three games, both on the road.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050311.html

Pacers 106
Warriors 93

Pacers Leading Scorer- Stephen Jackson (33)

Warriors Leading Scorer- Jason Richardson (27)</center>


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

pacers 102
warriors 96


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 98
Warriors- 86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

93 - 87 Pacers

Pacers Leading Scorer: Stephen Jackson (26)
Warriors Leading Scorer: Jason Richardson (26)


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Pacers 102
Warriors 90


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 97

GS 93


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Gs: 96
In: 94


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Our game threads have really been empty of late.
Let's make sure we have a big one this time around.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Warriors Forum Game Thread


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damn, the Tinsley vs. Davis matchup probably would have been a good one.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Pacers: 96
Warriors: 91


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Damn, the Tinsley vs. Davis matchup probably would have been a good one.


Yes it would be great, if we got Tinsley playing in this game... but Freddy VS Davis is not that bad either.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Pacer 100 
Warriors 85


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Just tuned in. We're leading 30-20 entering the 2nd quarter. Apparently Reggie has 9 points. I hope he keeps that up.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, nice D, Croshere. Eddie Gill hustles after the ball, but eventually Croshere is rejected, then fouled.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Looks like we are playing some pretty good defense right now, Warriors are playing like ****.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie's been playing some nice defense, but he can't score.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Eddie's been playing some nice defense, but he can't score.


He just hit two free throws...

Jack hits a big 3.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson can hit anything from anywhere. He's amazing.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

43-22 Pacers with 7:30 to go in the half. Who wants to take bets that we'll lose our lead?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We're getting every call.:laugh: Just a little flop and a foul.

50-28 Indy with 5 minutes left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Alright, it's official. I am find with AJ as our backup PG.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Even though Foster is a veteran, he still commits stupid fouls.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Heh....looks like a fun game to watch. Online it has James Jones starting over Jax tonight...did that happen?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster with a nice tip-in, and also showed some hustle the next play, but he needs some more strength.




> Heh....looks like a fun game to watch. Online it has James Jones starting over Jax tonight...did that happen?


Al mentioned that Jax didn't play for the 1st 9 minutes of the game, but I don't know why he didn't.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bird Fan33 said:


> He just hit two free throws...


I was talking about the numerous times he missed layups. Free throws are easy, Foster, JO, and DD should realize that.

60-40 Pacers at the half


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Al mentioned that Jax didn't play for the 1st 9 minutes of the game, but I don't know why he didn't.





Because he missed the shoot around earlier today, Carlsile started JJ over him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> Because he missed the shoot around earlier today, Carlsile started JJ over him.


Rick is such a great coach. Reggie missed a layup.









66-45 Indy with 8:10 to go.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster with a nice tip-in off a missed shot by Double D, and the next possession hits a very nice layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Foster is really taking some crazy layups. Having two very old veterans in Dale and Reggie really helps both offense and defense.

74-53 Pacers with 4 minutes to go in the 3rd.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Double D with a nice hustle play and Croshere hits a 3.

80-57 Pacers with 2 minutes to go in the 3rd


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, nice dunk by Boomer.

84-59 Pacers entering the 4th.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Stephen Jackson is ****ing amazing.

88-61 Pacers with 9 minutes to go


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

96-82 Pacers, under a minute left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

101-83 Pacers win! And I win my bet!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ with a nice 360 pass to JAMES JONES FOR 3!

101-83 Pacers win!

Pacers Fan- 15
NTP- 14
Bird Fan- 6
Turkish- 12
LuckyAC- 8
rock- 14
PacersguyUSA- 20, but DQ'd
Jermaniac Fan- 13
DJMD- 3

Winner- DJMD


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Well that was probably my worst prediction of the season.


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

lmaoooo

this is one instance where i dont mind being blown out in the predictions


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I wasn't able to catch the game, but I'll take the win.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I figured out that you can post the stats without uploading them using advanced mode and copy & paste, but everytime I try I get a message saying I included too many images, no matter how short it is. Anyway, we let Dunleavy get 18/7 on us, which is pathetic. AJ had another nice game of 10/2/7/3, Reggie got 19/4, Jax got 22/5/3, and Foster had an amazing 14/17 game.


----------

